# Mason Frames vs Ring System



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Ottawa is OK, it's steady eddy. Not a boom like Saskatoon but the Feds keep everyone comfortable. Although I have heard that housing sales are down which is not a good sign


----------

